
Tech companies fear repercussions from a new bill to combat human trafficking - sizzle
https://www.recode.net/2017/8/1/16074808/facebook-google-amazon-sex-human-trafficking-congress-section-230
======
Powerofmene
This is a slippery slope. Human trafficking is repulsive and should be stopped
but to allow lawsuits and prosecutions of sites because someone placed an ad
in say a comments section, or in a review etc is crazy. Even the best scanning
will miss some. It is irresponsible to put Google or Airbnb in the same
category for responsibility/punishment as Backpage is dangerous.

Where would be the time limit for finding and dispatching such
comments/reviews? Does the company only get sued if the comment or review is
up for say more than 24 hours? What is someone is trafficked because of a
comment that is on say Airbnb for 30 minutes or even 20 hours? It is
impossible to draw a line in the sand but the repercussions to the victim are
the same if the comment results in harm to someone if that comment is live for
30 minutes or 30 days.

I am not saying these companies should not police comments/reviews etc with
great diligence. People's lives are at stake, but with billions of people
online there will always be things that slip by.

Before people go on the attack, know that I have daughters and young
granddaughters and I do want them safe. I just don't want nor expect Airbnb or
any other company to be the gatekeeper of their safety. Now that being said,
if they know that comments/reviews are being used to facilitate trafficking
then I do believe they have a responsibility to be proactive in stopping this
scourge.

